# Hello fellow Halloween enthusiasts!



## jtees (Jun 23, 2009)

At last - a place I belong! I just joined - forgot that i did and got the welcome message! I've been decorating for halloween parties since 1988 and they've gotten bigger every year. I research the internet EVERY year for new props, games, recipes and anything else to make it a great party. And this year.. I found YOU!  yeaa!!!!!! I just can't seem to connect with any halloween people locally - so YOU all will have to be that "family"!  I'm not good with blogs and this sort of thing so I'll have to learn all of that. My biggest thing will be to remember to come here and remember HOW I got here in the first place! I'm looking forward to getting a lot of new info and tips from all you 'season' halloweeners!  

About ME - I'm 54, female and my last 'child' is about to leave the nest. I have 6 dogs, 2 ferrets and a cockatiel. I'm hoping to get some kind of 'haunt' going this year or next and hope to make it a professional one in the end- or in a professional location - for another business. (I know a bar owner - I'm working on HIM for this years haunt!  As you can see I'm a talker so I'll quit for now and just say I'm glad I found this site!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum jtees. Where are you located? We have people from all over the map here. Maybe we have some of your locals on here. I found two other people from my city on here when I signed on. Do you have any pics of what you do? You'll find alot of folks on here to help you with what ever you need. Looking forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Hello and welcome jtees. I know the feeling... C'mon in and look around. This is a great place with lots of great ghouls and boils who will help ya. Bookmark us and you'll never loose us. lol Hope you like your new home!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum jtees, As scareme was saying take a look at the gatherings and events section for any make and take groups near you, or regional or national Haunter events that may be happening in your area. Listing your state in your bio will often start conversations with others close by. It sounds like you'll be joining in the parties and recipes section as well.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL a talker!!!
You'll fit right in


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, jtees!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## jtees (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't know how to find the gatherings and events page... or where the parties and recipes sections are... from the screen I'm on NOW - I don't even think there's a 'home' page per say. can anyone send me a link to a page that lists the sections this site has to offer? if that even exists. I'm like a dry sponge right now just dying to start absorbing everything I can get out of this site!!! LOL ;D


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Just click on the haunt forum picture at the top and that will always take you to back to the main page where everything is listed for your ease of perusal.

Glad you found us!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

welcome to the madness! you'll fine everything you need to know here


----------

